

I am a time traveler from rhe future here to beg you to stop what you are doing - logical42
http://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/1lfobc/i_am_a_timetraveler_from_the_future_here_to_beg/

======
Jun8

      I have no way of proving to you I'm really who I claim to be
    
      Well, you could have printed the blockchain hashes of today and tomorrow...
    

Interesting. Brings to mind a question: How would time traveler scientifically
prove that they are the true thing? I need something that I can verify
immediately, i.e. not wait for the future.

Showing some (to me) currently unknown technology wouldn't work because "The
future is already here – it's just not evenly distributed", i.e. he might just
be working for a secret corporate or government lab today.

------
logical42
Disclosure: I am long bitcoin and have no plans to initiate any positions
within the next 48 hours.

------
ExpiredLink
Quite realistic scenario ...

